# memory overclocking guide pt 1



## Rick G (Feb 7, 2004)

Why Overclock?​The reason behind it is very simple. It is to improve a computer’s C/P (Cost / Performance) ratio by enhancing hardware’s performance to its limit. For example, with an overclockable CPU working in a stable system environment, the speed of such CPU could be increased to be the same or close From users’ perspective view, besides the significant gain in ​performance, to be able to save huge bucks while still being ​able to enjoy the high-end system-like performance is the main ​key.​How to Overclock / Improve computer performance;​Requirements;​Under consideration of system performance needed, purchase the proper hardware and note that each hardware model has different function and performance. Possible incompatibility  issues may exist between hardware during operation.​1. Motherboard​A high performance motherboard that supports overclocking is the most important key in terms of overclocking range and stability. Most motherboard manufacturers include overclocking options or provide updates to their BIOS. These options include adjustments to CPU core voltage, AGP voltage, memory  voltage, memory timing settings and sometimes even chipset voltage.​2. CPU​Each individual CPU has its significant overclocking performance. A better  graded  CPU has wider overclocking   rangeWith proper CPU cooler and enhanced cooling system environment, such CPU could be pushed to its highest limit possible.​3. Memory​ Data is read and transferred in and out of memory modules all the time. Faster transfer rate simply means more efficient data flow could be adopted under larger bandwidth. Just like  the network bandwidth, larger bandwidth means faster data flow and less lag. To achieve best performance, CPU and memory  modules must run at the same FSB (Front Side Bus) frequency.  In order for memory modules to run at 1:1 ratio to the CPU’s operating FSB, a fine graded memory module must present.​What is the definition of a fine graded memory module? ​There  is really no specific specs to determine whether a memory module is good or bad because it all comes down to its original design, anufacturing facility’s quality control and packaging technologies used. The only and simplest way to  determine the quality of such memory modules is to put it on  the test. It is said an overclockable memory module is a  better graded module than those can’t.​PCB layer;​The PCB board of the memory stick is consisted of several layers. When memory modules are operated under high frequencies, interferences between high frequency signals can not be tolerated. Therefore, in design, more PCB layers reduces the interferences and thus enhance the transfer rate. ​Connecting finger ;​The pins used to connect the memory modules and motherboard also affect the transfer rate. Two kinds of surface finishing are commonly used among manufacturers today Gold-30u" plating and immersion gold-3u". To give a better conductivity, Gold-30u" plating is preferred in the industry.Column Access strobe ;This is the time needed for memory  modules to index data stored. CL2 and CL3 are the period  timing needed to send data. Smaller number means faster speed  and less time needed. Hence, CL2 is faster than CL3. This information could be obtained from manufacturer labels on ​ their products. (example: CAS 2.5 7-3-3) to help end users find better memory modules with a faster CL value. (Note: memory manufacturers who share their memory module specs normally provide better quality and services.)​


----------



## mad monkey (Apr 16, 2004)

this has got absoloutely nothing to do with anything computer related, i just though i would mention that the picture beneath your name Rick G is identical to a poster i have got in my room...


----------



## Praetor (Jul 7, 2004)

> this has got absoloutely nothing to do with anything computer related,


???! Its everything computer related


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 8, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> ???! Its everything computer related



i think he meant his post about the poster lol. unless that was a joke.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 8, 2004)

LOL no no i get it now.... that's just me without sleep for 4 days.... cant read properly


----------

